# Trying to prise my lad away from 100% football



## Sully (8 Oct 2013)

Hi all, as the title says im trying to get my lad into cycling, he's just turned 14, and is 5"1 but growing fast, weve not a lot to spend (sore subject) but I'm on the look out, anything of note worth considering please let me know,
Thanks in advance,
Craig (Nottm)


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2013)

At 14 years old, nothing you can do will convince him if he's not interested.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2013)

Probably the only way he'll entertain it is if his mates are cycling or if he has the nature to explore/ enjoys freedom.


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2013)

If you've a trail centre nearby, take him and hire a bike. He'll either love it or hate it but either way you'll know if it's worth spending the money.


----------



## Sully (8 Oct 2013)

Sorry guys, mixed messages, he loves cycling and wants to progress to a roadie, so I'm pushing him, trying to find a trusty steed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Oct 2013)

Decathlon's Triban 3 might be a good place to start. I was at my local Decathlon a couple of weeks ago and they had some of the better-specced (red) ones in smaller sizes. £300. I don't know whether there's a nearby store but, if there is, it's worth checking out.


----------



## Sully (9 Oct 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Decathlon's Triban 3 might be a good place to start. I was at my local Decathlon a couple of weeks ago and they had some of the better-specced (red) ones in smaller sizes. £300. I don't know whether there's a nearby store but, if there is, it's worth checking out.


I'll do just that, I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a Halfords offer again on the TDF


----------



## jugglingphil (9 Oct 2013)

My lads like watching the Tour De France, but aren't interested in cycling with me  unless we go to Sherwood Pines. 

You could try
http://www.nottinghamclarion.co.uk/Pages/GoRide.aspx
http://www.absolutetriathlonclub.co.uk/

Both do sessions in Nottingham for kids, although I've not been to either.


----------



## Sully (9 Oct 2013)

Brilliant idea mate, Ty


----------



## StuUngar (9 Oct 2013)

Sully said:


> Sorry guys, mixed messages, he loves cycling and wants to progress to a roadie, so I'm pushing him, trying to find a trusty steed



Well that's a start then! I think the 1st response was based on the fact that he wasn't interested.

I know that the Carrera TDF was available for around £250 or less recently which was a bargain for a starter bike. How old are you and what bike do you ride?

Looking back to my teenage years I'd of loved it if my dad wanted to do something, anything with me. And how much I'd have loved to beat him!

Look out for 2nd hand bargains on Ebay & Gumtree. My 1st road bike was a Spesh Allez that I still have and love (albeit the frame is the only original part now!)

If he is into cycling you have already won half the fight. The fact that he could beat his dad will really spur him on!


----------



## Sully (9 Oct 2013)

Hi Stu, looking on eBay and gumtree what seems like hourly lol, I can't wait to ride with him, and I'm sure he's desperate to beat me which he'll do easily


----------



## palinurus (9 Oct 2013)

Have you ever seen Clockwork Orange?


----------



## Sully (9 Oct 2013)

E


palinurus said:


> Have you ever seen Clockwork Orange?


embarressed to say no


----------



## e-rider (9 Oct 2013)

Sully said:


> I'll do just that, I've been keeping my eyes peeled for a Halfords offer again on the TDF


didn't you say your son was 14? He wouldn't be seen dead on a Halfords or Decathlon bike! He'll be wanting an exotic Italian brand name for sure!


----------



## Sully (9 Oct 2013)

Hi, he's quite sensible, once upon a time I could of helped him with let's say a more extravagant name, but alas belts have had to be tightened, I'm currently trolling through e- bay, what du recon would be a rough frame size for 5"1 / 5"2 ?


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2013)

Around 48cm? or XS


----------



## Sully (10 Oct 2013)

vickster said:


> Around 48cm? or XS


Thankyou Vickster that's pretty much what I thought, I'm on the look out, if you gang see anything would you let me know please


----------



## vickster (10 Oct 2013)

I wouldn't discount a women specific frame assuming the design and colours aren't too girly


----------



## Sully (13 Oct 2013)

I haven't Vick, I'm interested in the Carrera TDF if it comes down to £250 again ?


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2013)

CRC have some big discounts on smaller frames Ridleys - still £500 though but a rather better bike

I don't think the Carreras (or Boardmans) come in any sort of small size, very limited range


----------



## e-rider (14 Oct 2013)

The Carrera TDF is a *very* basic bike - I wouldn't be waiting around for one!


----------



## Sully (14 Oct 2013)

Things not great work wise Vick so tad too much, I'm after something £250 - £300 at a push
Know I'll be limited with what I can get him but will keep looking


----------



## vickster (14 Oct 2013)

Triban 3  The better red one appears to be available online in a 48cm, perfect


----------



## Sully (14 Oct 2013)

That's the one I'm after Vick or perhaps the TDF, I'm going to the Decathlon in Eastwood tomorrow taking boy to get him measured up, thanks for thinking of us


----------



## Saluki (14 Oct 2013)

Hi
We have a 48cm Carerra Vanquish, has Giant wheels, Soras, carbon forks and a comfy seat. Happy to fit and uncomfortable one though.
Looking for about £150 for it if you are interested.
Our shed is full and something has to go.

I am just outside Norwich, Norfolk


----------



## Sully (15 Oct 2013)

Hi Saluki, yes I am thankyou, would you mind sending me some piccies please ?whats the General condition ? And is it ready to ride as he's been driving me mad ever since we started discussing it  as you know it's for a 14 yr old, I'm taking him to be measured tonight but I recon the size is about perfect as he's 5"1, excited for him, thankyou Craig and Tristan


----------

